# United Premier Associate- what happened to the Ebay listings?



## glenn1000 (Jan 16, 2009)

We were able to get United Premier Associate status from someone on Ebay for a very reasonable cost a couple of years ago. Our time is running out and I was looking to see what is available. I can't find any auctions for this right now on Ebay. Does the program still allow United customers to confer status on others? Any idea where to look? We just like the extra leg room in economy plus! :whoopie:


----------



## linsj (Jan 16, 2009)

Conferring 3P status is still available, but it's illegal to sell it. United--and other airlines--regularly patrol ebay for violators.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 16, 2009)

Sellers and buyers can both have their ff accounts cancelled if the airline catches on, and they look for these things.


----------



## philemer (Jan 16, 2009)

glenn1000 said:


> We were able to get United Premier Associate status from someone on Ebay for a very reasonable cost a couple of years ago. Our time is running out and I was looking to see what is available. I can't find any auctions for this right now on Ebay. Does the program still allow United customers to confer status on others? Any idea where to look? We just like the extra leg room in economy plus! :whoopie:



The reason you won't see them on ebay for awhile is that folks have to hit a certain number of miles flown in 2009 before they can nominate someone. I think the minimum is 35K. You'll see them appear later this Spring. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 16, 2009)

*3p*

Things have changed too.  It used to be you could nominate anyone to be a 3p.  NOW it has to be a general member.  So if you were 3P last year you are out of luck for gettting to be 3P this year.  I got around that by nominating my daughter's(who I gave 3P status last year) child (my GC).


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 16, 2009)

You're right, Jim.  I tried to nominate my husband but since he was nominated in 2008, I couldn't give it to him again.


----------



## readyalready (Jan 18, 2009)

How did I miss this?  What was the going rate?


----------



## Jimster (Jan 18, 2009)

*going rate*

The growing rate was probably your Mileage Plus account and all the miles in it.  United montiors this and if it is found you engaged in this, they are likely to close your account.  Believe me- it wasnt worth it.


----------



## jkoney (Jan 28, 2009)

*United Economy Plus for 1 year*

Someone may have mentioned this already, but you can purchase economy + seating for the year for $395 from United.  I am not sure if it waives the checked bag fee, but it does get you upgraded.

https://www.unitedpromotions.com/epahome/control/epa


----------

